# glass bedding



## Lorren68 (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a Remington 700 in 300 Winchester Magnum it has the factory synthetic stock, I have already free floated the barrel now I am thinking about glass bedding the stock.  Could anyone who has tried this give me some pointers to help me avoid any mistakes? I know the materials come in a kit, but I am looking for things others have found that help make it easier or information to help me avoid problem areas


----------



## rayjay (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is the best article I have found:

http://www.6mmbr.com/pillarbedding.html


----------



## brian chambers (Jan 15, 2007)

I had liquid steel put in mine because it was a comstock.


----------



## Takoda (Jan 15, 2007)

http://www.hillcountryrifles.com/accurizeit.asp


----------



## jglenn (Jan 17, 2007)

here's a very nice article on doing it from Midway using the Miles Gilbert kit they sell

http://www.midwayusa.com/midwayusa/StaticPages/pdf/Instructions/MG Bedrock Instr Large.pdf

kit is on sale for $16


----------



## Buzz (Jan 17, 2007)

Use plenty of release agent


----------



## duckbill (Jan 17, 2007)

jglenn said:


> here's a very nice article on doing it from Midway using the Miles Gilbert kit they sell
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/midwayusa/StaticPages/pdf/Instructions/MG Bedrock Instr Large.pdf
> 
> kit is on sale for $16




I've used the Miles Gilbert kit with great success.  It comes with everything you need.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 17, 2007)

7x57 said:


> Use plenty of release agent


Why would you want to take the fun out of it for them?


----------



## Dub (Jan 17, 2007)

Delton said:


> Why would you want to take the fun out of it for them?


----------



## mike bell (Jan 17, 2007)

dont forget the release agent!!!


----------



## CK'n (Jan 17, 2007)

*and if you want to*

add a skim coat or patch over a few pits....don't forget to remove the release agent from the epoxy or whatever bedding you use. There is always a little left behind....with embarrassing consequences (experiance has taught me the hard way ). 

Chris


----------



## NottelyBILL (Jan 18, 2007)

I used Brownell's kit on my son's. His is a wooden stock but I would suggest you go ahead and put pillars in it at the same time. These make a big difference when you are removing and replacing stock. Got his 700 down to 1 1/2 groups at 200 yds.. that ain't bad


----------



## Darryl Yates (Jan 18, 2007)

AND you can make it shoot a lot worse if NOT done correctly...


----------

